# Video - Big pike jumps in canoe at Quetico



## wbakimi (Nov 20, 2007)

Some cool video I shot while fishing/paddling in Quetico a couple of weeks ago. This is the first time in 19 years of paddling canoe parks that we have had a pike this big jump in the boat! Great trip with tons of walleye, smallmouth and a couple northerns at 39 and 40. Hope my upland season is this exciting!

http://www.trophy-clips.com/view_video.php?viewkey=c245530c7a6ebef3753e


----------



## I'm with Diver (Apr 7, 2008)

Awesome clip


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yikes.

I woulda gone with "Rock you like a Hurricane" :wink:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Sweet video...I like the Jimi as well!


----------

